# home schooling in Abu Dabi



## placid (Sep 10, 2008)

Greeetings everyone,

I am new to this forum. I plan to be in Dubai for six weeks. I understand with the schooling shortage that many parents have switched to home schooling. Would anyone know of families that are home schooling in Dubai specifically for 1st and 2nd grade? Also if anyone could recommend a private tutor for this age group.

Thanks
Placid


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

placid said:


> Greeetings everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I plan to be in Dubai for six weeks. I understand with the schooling shortage that many parents have switched to home schooling. Would anyone know of families that are home schooling in Dubai specifically for 1st and 2nd grade? Also if anyone could recommend a private tutor for this age group.
> 
> ...


I have answered your query- posted under "schools" at top of page


----------

